# Not enough.



## frankie b sick (Apr 16, 2007)

We've created a concentrated camp of slow gas chambered death, housed in cities dictated by gestapo who take our best interests, along with many other beautiful treasures, to the many landfills, mass graves we dig in our dear earth and put what we've taken from her once we're bored with it or tired of being resourceful.
The dictators allow us to ponder the notion of freedom and health, but are sure to keep it at only a notion and not allow us to get carried away with believing it could actually happen. This is probably for the best. Were we, the people, to dream of freedom, we may decide it to be something we would like, and this would ruin economy and destroy the system which these men work so hard to keep running smoothly. 
They are sure that any visit from the cool spring breeze carries with it at least a dozen major toxins to keep our lung-capacity at bay, our health at a manageable marketing level and our life-expectancy reasonable. The tobacco, too, is reliably sufficient in our additives and chemicals to allow us to, at will, add to our daily intake of decay. Once life flourished, but now it thrives and, were our honorable leaders not here with garden maintenance and littering fines, who knows what little life left would be capable of?!
Thankfully, and with such humility, these 'leaders' allow us the privilege of living our lives as we wish! We are able to work any job we choose, follow a career, even. Whether we are white, black, Chinese, male or female, we have the right to go to school and even continue to university. Can you imagine? Such kindnesses are lent to our minorities. What an honor to live in such a land where we may be free to choose what form of slavery suits us best! We can even say which mouth-piece we'd prefer to 'lead' us by marking an 'X' beside his (or her) name! We have come so far in making a world where equal slavery for all is our pride. 
And proud we should be, as not all are so lucky as we. We whose gas chambered cities leak into wooded land. We whose laws forbidding those without a conventional home and monthly mortgage or rent sleep rule the cities and forests everywhere. We whom created bleak, square buildings in which to lower spirits and mold our children and impose such as essential, as the place--the place--for our children learn, where they must learn!
Be proud. Take comfort in the security that our leaders will protect us from the fears they convince us to believe and put our energy into. Be happy to know that we can avoid poverty by raping the earth in this fine land. Take pride in your nine to five, you chose it, hard-working slave. Perpetuating the cycle of acceptance of our enslavement is crucial to the survival of the system our captures bless us with, and so I thank you.
May we all have patience and see truth, and live truth, and stop enabling the leaders of this grand raping slave-trade.

Post edited by: frankie b sick, at: 2007/04/16 05:55


----------

